# How much does substrate cost?



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

I really want to find some good but cheap substrate for a new aquarium I might be getting (50 gallon), obviously it's gonna be planted ! How much would I need for a 50 gallon tank, can I be cheap and cut corners and get a lil bit less then the appropriated amount needed? i think I might buy Aqua soil because of how it looks compared to other substrates . Can anyone please tell me where it's available specifically the Asian stores (e.g Lucky's) and is it cheap and is price negotiable?


----------

